

12-13-14: Last Chance for Calendar Coincidence Until 2103 - rickdale
http://www.nbcnews.com/science/weird-science/12-13-14-last-chance-calendar-coincidence-until-2103-n267281

======
MattBearman
Unless you're from one of the many countries that uses the more logical format
of DD-MM-YY :P

------
jonaldomo
12-13-14 15:16:17-1819

